# Lizards > General Geckos >  geico gecko

## shawn2881

what kind of gecko is it
im looking into get one or 2
and someone give pics or what it is or or a link

----------


## GirDance

I always thought they looked very similar to a baby water dragon... It's probably not what they were going for, but they're cute little green guys.

http://www.djuga.net/personal/Esmeralda1.jpg

Please note, I only googled the above photo, it's not mine, nor do I know the person who's site that is.

----------


## shawn2881

thats not it but ty 

ive seen one b4 
just dont know the name

----------


## shawn2881

it almost looks like this
http://www2.ac-lyon.fr/enseigne/biol...ages/gecko.jpg

----------


## shawn2881

i got it 
its called a green day gecko

----------


## mlededee

you might also research the giant day gecko, one of the more hardy day geckos: http://www.geckoweb.org/profile/phel...iensis-grandis.

----------


## Monty

madagascar giant day gecko

----------


## monk90222

You that they don't really talk...right?

----------


## andwhy6

> You that they don't really talk...right?


i dont know what kinda guys youve been getting but my geckos are always down for a convo or 2   :Rolleyes2:

----------


## rabernet

> You that they don't really talk...right?


Get out!!!! They don't?  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Schlyne

If you want to get into day geckos, I recommend getting one from the Christensen's or at least buying their book on day geckos first.  It's very good.

Also, all day gecko species except for one, cannot be handled, the skin is too fragile.

----------


## MarkS

I used to have day geckos, little buggers wouldn't shut their yaps..... I finally had to feed em to the snakes in order to get some peace and quiet.

----------


## MPenn

They changed the appearance of the gecko since his airing.

It used to be a skunk gecko, _Gekko vittatus_.

----------


## frankykeno

Hmmm I don't know if I'd want to live with a lizard that's trying to sell me insurance all day long.  :Very Happy:

----------


## ADEE

> Hmmm I don't know if I'd want to live with a lizard that's trying to sell me insurance all day long.


LOL, wouldnt that be funny! could you imagine? would you call it geico? hehe.. that would be awesome to see it walk on its hind legs too   :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## bigballs

youd be surprised how many people think that geckos are called geicos nowadays....

----------


## mlededee

and how many people think that all geckos look like the geico gecko.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## weirdbuglady

Oh god yes... people come into the pet store where I work all the time, see the crested geckos and go "oh look, the geico gecko!" I hold back from rolling my eyes and say "no, the day gecko is over here". We have a baby giant day gecko, it's quite cute, but super fast. I wouldnt want one unless I wanted something just for a display. I never really much liked the way they look though. Cresties are much cuter.

----------

